# Vapor Shark X Wismec Hedron 200w Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (19/1/17)

Designed in the USA
Requires 3 High Drain 18650 Batteries (Not Included)
RX Chipset
Maximum Wattage Output: 200w
Temperature Control (Ni200, Ti, SS, TCR)
Minimum Firing Resistance: 0.1 ohm (VW), 0.06 ohm (TC)
Large OLED Display
Firmware Upgradeable
Unique Polygonal Design
Vapor Shark Signature Light Ring
Ergonomic Design
Many Safety Features
Spring Loaded 510 Connection
Magnetized Battery Door


----------

